# Lister Liberty vs Heiniger Xplorer clippers



## KatieStormBlaze (9 May 2020)

Hi, debating between which cordless clippers would be the quietest for my extremely nervous mare. She has thick cob feathers so they must be able to go through them. Heard mixed reviews about both regarding the noise of them and how hot they get. Help!!!!


----------



## Brownmare (18 May 2020)

I have Lister Liberties which are very quiet and also powerful enough to dag out sheep and cattle without struggling. Although they aren't as fast as our mains clippers we still use them in preference to those because they are so much lighter and easier to manoeuvre in awkward places. They can heat up a bit as they don't have a fan but not badly enough to affect clipping out feathers unless the blades are over-tensioned.


----------



## jnb (18 May 2020)

I have the Lister Liberty too, mainly because they're smaller as I've got arthriitis in my thumb and it gets very painful holding big clippers! They couldn't be described as silent however they make mincemeat of my cobs feathers and clip really well - invest in a set of Covercote blades (leave 5mm hair so they don't get sunburn/mud fever) - sorted!


----------



## Templebar (18 May 2020)

I use the heiniger xplorers, i tried both i prefer the feel of these in my hand for one and found the listers bulky but that's my hand size/shape. I have found them well powered so quick and effective for doing my cobs hog and feathers, even have done some cattle tails with them so coping easily with coarse hair, so long as they are oiled and sharp blades they are pretty quiet and even my clipper shy horses are quickly becoming easier to do bits with my little welsh i managed to do at moulting with out having her tied up. 

They do get hot it the blades become a bit dull and they start to get over tensioned so with something a bit nervous and fiddly areas no matter the make and model make sure blades are sharp and clean and ideally the area is clean and should be done quickly. Also after having problems with blades being sent back from a national company (the one everyone knows) that didn't seem that sharp, i now use a local chap so check who you get to sharpen them.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (20 May 2020)

I’ve just replaced my old clippers with the lister liberty after borrowing my friends ones for most of last winter. I find them so easy to use, super lightweight and cordless which will come in handy once the youngster is in work and I have to give him his first clip!

I got mine here as they have a 10% discount code at the moment. Ordered yesterday and arrived today 😊

https://www.griggsequestrian.co.uk/lister-liberty-lithium-popular-pack


----------

